# Laserschwert in Adobe After Effects ?



## hibbert (2. November 2004)

Hi,
ist es möglich, in Adobe After Effects Laserschwert Effekte darzustellen ?

Ich habe bis jetzt mit einem Freund nur mit Plastik - Laserschwerten Gearbeitet, doch nun möchte ich gerne noch die Laserschwerter zum leuchten bringen.

Geht das mit Adobe After Effekts ?

Und kann ich auch das "Einschalten" eines Laserschwertes darstellen ?

thx hibbert


----------



## goela (3. November 2004)

Such doch bitte mal hier mal im Forum (Videodesign, Videoschnitt, -technik). Haben schon mehr leute beantwortet.

Danke!


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (3. November 2004)

Also. so lange ich hier bin, wurde das bestimmt schon 15 mal gefragt.
Wie wäre es wenn einer von den AE Experten ein Videotutorial bastelt und das unter Video Tutorials für AE plaziert?


----------



## goela (3. November 2004)

Gab's mal eins von Bubibohnensack bzw. Vincent. Der ist aber leider nicht mehr an Board. 

Aber hier und hier findest Du Tutorials.


----------

